# A little boy asked me for my autograph today



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

She thought i was Jessica Alba. Yeah right, i wish! That was very flattering though! It made me feel good since i have not worn makeup in like 3 months. I guess i still got it LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

_A little *boy *asked me for my autograph today_



alexishoward said:


> *She *thought i was Jessica Alba. Yeah right, i wish! That was very flattering though! It made me feel good since i have not worn makeup in like 3 months. I guess i still got it LOL!


 :shock:

:wink: Still cool though :lol:


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

mrmole said:


> _A little *boy *asked me for my autograph today_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol got me thinking there.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Triachus said:


> hmmmmm


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAA!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

its the jessica alba thing that made me question the motive of this post, but now that you mention it..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Fine; before I get beaten at my own game-










:lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Heh heh!


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Meheheh

So funny i laughed with outside loudness! yeah!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: at Bush.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

mrmole said:


> sleepingbeauty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


heheheheh!!!! 
:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

